# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Selling a shed?

## brettule

I've got a shed/garage which must go to make way for a reno. It's your typical early 1980's box section steel framed garage clad in corrugated iron and sitting on a cement slab. It's a single car sized garage, in good condition and it's solid. Do you think there would be any interest in someone buying the shed? They'd need to pull it down and take it away. So maybe even free to someone who is willing to do that. I'm in Melbourne. What do people think? Should I bother to advertise it or not?

----------


## Godzilla73

I'd give it a go, we went and pulled one down for a mate. Took about 5 hours, it was 6m x 9m so a decent size. He paid $500 bucks for the lot.

----------


## Moondog55

Put it up on evil-bate, advertise it demolition and take away, some-one will be willing to do all that work if the shed is cheap enough. I have seen similar sheds/garages go for a couple of hundred dollars and that will help pay for a skip or a dinner out for you and the family

----------


## BaysideNana

Brett I'd list it on Gumtree as well......ads are free and there are no 'final' fees as on eBay and it's more suited to local buyers or you can list it 'free but you remove'.....the option is yours.   
Last month I listed the old kitchen...free, but the new owner to dismantle and cart away.  Had several replies and most people said I should have 'sold' it but according to kitchen companies who are quoting for the new kitchen, they would charge $500 to remove and dispose of the old one, so I'm $500 in front by giving it away....I am happy and so was the bloke to took it.   
Did the same with vinyl planks on the kitchen floor...free, but you pull them up!!  Again, had 4 or 5 replies.  Also listed the wall oven/grill as a freebie and had 6 or 7 people waiting in line.  To me it was worth offering them as freebies as they went quickly and I didn't have to bother with undercover storage.   
Only you can decide if you want to sell or give it away and depends how soon you want it gone.  Good luck!

----------


## rhancock

Freecycle is good too.  The aim is to reduce stuff going to landfill.  It's run online, much like Ebay, but you are giving stuff away.  Often the stuff is rubbish to you but useful to someone else - I picked up a steel gate - $69 new from Bunnings, but free for an old one with a bit of rust - still has another 20 years in it though. 
As the donor, the only effort you have to make is to advertise it, and then other people come and take it away - I recently collected over 1,000 pavers instead of the donor lifting them, loading into trailer, unloading into dump, paying dump fees etc.

----------

